# Who Own This Property??



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

There is a place that is behind the ECUA pit on Longleaf. Im pretty sure the entrance is at the end of Fields Ln. The property has or 4 beautiful ponds on it. I want to fish those ponds, but im pretty sure its private property, and im sure someone lives down there. Any one who knows or can put me in touch with the owner would be greatly appreciated. <https://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=30.483074,-87.285047&spn=0.007702,0.013937&t=h&z=17&vpsrc=6>

Here's link to google maps showing the property.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

link not working


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Escambia County Property Appraiser Map*

41-1S-30-2000-000-006
*Account: *04-1008-600
*Section Map: *41-1S-30-1
*Situs: *2100 LONGLEAF DR BLK
*Owner: *GFD CONSTRUCTION INC
*Mailing Address: *
8777 ASHLAND AVE
PENSACOLA, FL 32534
*Last Sale: *10/19/2009, $14,143
*Property Use: *NON-AG ACREAGE
*Approx. Acreage: *62.8300
*Building Count: *0
*Total Heated Area: *0
*Zoned: *ID-1;R-2;R-4;R-5;R-R


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

www.escpa.org
Select
GIS-MAP
Internet Map Service
Zoom Map
Popup Identify


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank You all for your help. I have found a phone number for gfd construction and will call them to see if i can get permission to enter the property.


----------

